#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Hallo ihr Lieben!! >

## Carola Farklas

Hallo!!
Bin noch ganz neu hier und suche Leute die auch Psoriasis Arthritis haben.Bin im Moment mit der Krankheit etwas überfordert.
LG Carola

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Carola, 
herzlich willkommen.
Ich hab auch Psoriasisarthritis.
Was hast du denn für Fragen? Immer her damit.
Wie lange hast die Erkrankung denn schon?

----------


## Carola Farklas

Liebe Lucy!!
Die Psoriasis als Hauterscheinung hab ich seit meinem vierten Lebensjahr und die Psorias Arthritis seit ca.5 Jahren.
Ich werde zur Zeit auch mit MTX und Folsäure behandelt und natürlich ein Berg Schmerzmittel(Diclo,Ibu,Tramal,Novalgin).
LG Carola

----------


## lucy230279

Kommst du denn zurecht, nur mit Methotrexat?
Wie oft hast denn noch Schübe?
Das mit den Bergen von Schmerzmitteln kenne ich.
Aber wenn du gut auf Basistherapeutika eingestellt bist, dürftest du nicht so viele 
Schmerzen haben, da die Entzündungen ja dann eigentlich weniger Ärger machen dürften.
Ist denn noch ne andere Basistherapie angedacht?

----------


## Carola Farklas

Ach,ich bin da manchmal sehr zweigeteilt.In den Zeh und Fingergelenken ,sowie Knie und Handgelenk liegt bereits Knochenfrass vor und dafür hilft mir das MTX ganz gut.Aber an manchen Tagen(so wie heute )hab ich Schultergelenksschmerzen zum brüllen.Da hilft dann auch kein Schmerzmittel.Mein Rheumatologe hat mir ein mal die Woche MTX spritzen verordnet und 3 mal am Tag Diclo.Im Schub dann noch Tramal und Novalgin.Die Schübe kommenm meistens kurz vor meiner Periode und klingen dann wieder ab.
Was macht bei dir die Psyche??Hast du auch schon mal Tage an dehnen du verzweifelst?
Ich hoffe das ich nicht zu viel frage:-)

----------


## lucy230279

Hey Carola,  

> Ich hoffe das ich nicht zu viel frage:-)

 Aber nicht doch. Du sollst doch hier viel fragen. :yes_3_cut:    

> ein mal die Woche MTX spritzen

 Wieviel mg spritzt du?
Ich bin jetzt bei 20mg.  

> 3 mal am Tag Diclo

 Nimmst du dazu nen Magenschutz? Pantozol oder so?  

> Die Schübe kommenm meistens kurz vor meiner Periode und klingen dann wieder ab.

 Also hast du ständig Schübe? Der Sinn der Medikamente der Basistherapie ist doch aber, das Rheuma mal in Remission geht. Kann das gar nicht verstehn, dass die Medis net angepasst werden? Weil je mehr Schübe du hast, umso wahrscheinlicher is natürlich auch, dass die Gelenke zerstört werden.  

> Was macht bei dir die Psyche??Hast du auch schon mal Tage an dehnen du verzweifelst?

 Oja, das kannste aber wissen. Im Moment gehts, aber in besonders schweren Schüben, wenn ich mich manchmal kaum noch bewegen kann, z.B. die Hand zum Zähne putzen nicht mehr zum Mund bekomme, wegen den Ellenbogen oder wenn ich auf allen vieren kriechen muss, weil Sprunggelenke und Knie so entzündet sind. 
Zum Glück hat das im Moment nachgelassen. Aber ich heule dann vor Verzweiflung, weil ich nicht vorwärts komme, zumal ich allein wohne. 
Du bist also mit deinen Sorgen nicht allein

----------


## Carola Farklas

Liebe Lucy!!
Also als festes Medikament bekomme ich nur das MTX und Folsäure und ansonsten bekomme ich immer nur die Auskunft das ich die Schmerzmittel so nehmen soll wie ich mich fühle.Man hat mich einfach zugeschüttet mit Diclo,Ibu,Tramal und Novalgin und das soll ich dann"Wahlweise" nehmen.Fand ich auch nicht gerade berauschend.Irgentwie fühle ich mich da schon ziemlich allein gelassen.Alle 3-4 Monate zur Kontrolle und ansonsten bekomme ich nur einmal die Woche die Spritze.
LG Carola

----------


## lucy230279

> Auskunft das ich die Schmerzmittel so nehmen soll wie ich mich fühle.

 Ich bin erschüttert und kann das überhaupt nicht nachvollziehn. :zd_help_4_movebig_cut: 
Schmerzmittel sollten regelmäßig angewendet werden und nicht wie es gerade beliebt.
Gerade Opiate, wie Tramal, dürfen auf keinen Fall nach Bedarf eingenommen werden.
Ich würde dir vorschlagen, wenn dein(e) Rheumatologe(in) das nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, so scheint es mir, geh bitte zu einem Schmerztherapeuten und lass dich vernünftig einstellen. 
Auch würde ich nochmal sagen, dass die Schübe nicht aufhören, und die kommen bei  dir ja in ziemlich kurzen und sehr regelmäßigen Abständen. Denke dass die Basistherapie unbedingt angepasst werden muss. Denn die soll ja die Schübe verringern, bzw. vermeiden.Als nächstes wirst du wahrscheinlich Arava (Leflunomid) bekommen.
Wechsle den Rheumatologen oder geh an eine Uniklinik, wenn das dein Arzt /deine Ärztin net machen will.
Hab jetzt auch erst meinen Rheumatologen gewechselt.
Das Problem bei Psoriasis-Arthritis ist, dass nur wenig im Blutbild erkennbar ist.
Die Ärzte müssen sich also auf deine Aussagen verlassen. Und wenn es dir nicht gut geht, müssen sie dir helfen.   

> Alle 3-4 Monate zur Kontrolle

 Wie lange bekommst du Mtx schon? Ein Blutbild ist meines Erachtens nach, anfangs aller 2 Wochen und dann aller 6 Wochen, spätestens aber aller 8-12 Wochen zu machen.   

> ansonsten bekomme ich nur einmal die Woche die Spritze.

 Du lässt dich spritzen?
Machst es net selber? 
Wie gesagt, unternimm etwas, denn du hast noch gaanz viel Lebenszeit vor dir und ich denke, dass es auch in deinem Interesse ist, so schmerfrei wie nur möglich zu sein und nicht noch mehr Gelenke zerstört werden. 
Bin für dich da..wenn du Fragen hast, her damit. :yes_3_cut: 
Ich bin keine Medizinerin, aber ich kämpfe seit 1,5 Jahren mit der Krankheit und tu (mittlerweile) alles, damit ich schmerzfrei werde. Und wenn eine Behandlung nicht anschlägt, sag ich das auch. 
Bekommst du eigentlich Physiotherapie?
Ist auch sehr sehr wichtig, um die Beweglichkeit der Gelenke zu erhalten. 
Puuh, jetzt habsch aber viel geschrieben, aber das musste mal raus :bigeyes_2_blue5:

----------


## Carola Farklas

Irgentwie zieht mich das heute alles runter!!
Also das MTX wird einmal die Woche von meinem Hausarzt in den Oberarm gespritz.Physiotherapie und Krankengymnastik wurde abgelehnt.
War im Juli noch im Kh wegen Schmerzen im unteren Rücken.Habe dort 3 PRT´s bekommen.Sollte danach eine Schmerzpunkttherapie beim K.gymnasten bekommen.Auch dieses wurde abgelehnt mit der Begründung:Vom Heilmittelkatalog gestrichen!!
Blutkontrolle wird alle 4 Wochen gemacht.Die Werte sind wenigstens ok!Da bei der Psoriasis Arthritis meist keine Entzündungswerte im Blut sind ist das immer recht schwierig.Der Knochenfrass wurde auch erst dieses Jahr beim Röntgen und Ultraschall festgestellt.
Die Aussage von meinem Rheumatologen:Ganz schmerzfrei werden sie nie und jetzt im Winter schon gar nicht.Da müssen sie mit leben!
Toll,die Aussage hat mir waaaaahnsinnig geholfen:-). 
So und jetzt wieder ein paar Fragen(Grins):
Hast du auch Schuppenflechte auf der Haut?
Hast du auch einen Tag nach dem spritzen so ein Stimmungstief?
Wie verträgst du das MTX?
Hast du seit deiner Erkrankung zu oder abgenommen? 
Hupps, schon wieder so viele Fragen!
LG Carola

----------


## lucy230279

> Irgentwie zieht mich das heute alles runter!!

 Ich hoffe nicht, dass das an mir liegt? :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:   

> Physiotherapie und Krankengymnastik wurde abgelehnt.

 Von wem wurde das abgelehnt?   

> Blutkontrolle wird alle 4 Wochen gemacht.Die Werte sind wenigstens ok!Da bei der Psoriasis  Arthritis meist keine Entzündungswerte im Blut sind ist das immer recht schwierig

 Alle 4 Wochen is okay. Das mit den Werten hatte ich ja auch so geschrieben:  

> Das Problem bei Psoriasis -Arthritis ist, dass nur wenig im Blutbild erkennbar ist.

  

> Die Aussage von meinem Rheumatologen:Ganz schmerzfrei werden sie nie und jetzt im Winter schon gar nicht.Da müssen sie mit leben!
> Toll,die Aussage hat mir waaaaahnsinnig geholfen:-).

 Mal ehrlich, sowas hab ich auch schon über mich ergehen lassen..aber das akzeptiere ich nicht mehr. Versuch doch mal den Arzt zu wechseln.   

> Hast du auch Schuppenflechte auf der Haut?

 Hatte ich, ja, derzeit aber nicht..war bei mir Kopf, Ellenbogen, Fußsohlen und Finger.   

> Hast du auch einen Tag nach dem spritzen so ein Stimmungstief?

 Nicht bewusst..   

> Wie verträgst du das MTX?

 Meistens ganz gut..da sind die anderen Basismedis intensiver in ihren Nebenwirkungen. Aber selbst das geht. Nur Leflunomid hab ich gar net vertragen.   

> Hast du seit deiner Erkrankung zu oder abgenommen?

 Leider zu..hab oft Heißhungerattacken und dann mal wieder Tage wo ich kein Essen sehn kann. Nehm aber auch noch täglich Cortison. Bin also froh, wenn ich mein Gewicht irgendwie halten kann.   

> Hupps, schon wieder so viele Fragen!

 Na gern doch :Zwinker:

----------


## Carola Farklas

Hallo liebe Lucy!
Wie geht es dir heute?
Hab gestern noch was vergessen zu fragen.Mein Doc meinte es wäre ratsam das ich mir einen Behindertenausweis beantrage? Hast du sowas auch oder schon mal in Betracht gezogen?
Es grüßt dich ganz lieb Carola

----------


## lucy230279

Mir gehts soweit ganz gut,
Ich habe keinen Ausweis beantragt, denn ich würde max.30% bekommen, das nützt mir nichts. 
Außerdem bin ich gerade am Bewerben und ein Behindertenausweis lohnt sich nur bei größeren Unternehmen, da diese eine Quote erfüllen müssen.
Bei kleineren Unternehmen schreckt das eher ab..

----------


## Carola Farklas

Ich bin da auch sehr hin und her gerissen.Da ich ja Hausfrau bin würde sich das bei uns nur steuerlich geltend machen.Auf der anderen Seite:Was hab ich zu verlieren?
Versuch macht klug!!
Welche Mittel(auch Schmerzmittel) nimmst du den außer dem MTX?
Ist das bei dir Rheuma oder auch direkt Psorias-Arthritis?
LG Carola

----------


## lucy230279

> Ist das bei dir Rheuma oder auch direkt Psorias-Arthritis?

  :Huh?:  Psoriasis-Arthritis ist eine rheumatische Erkrankung.   

> Welche Mittel(auch Schmerzmittel) nimmst du den außer dem MTX?

 Mtx 20mg
Humira 40mg
Cortison 5mg
Folsäure 5mg
Pantozol 20mg
Voltaren resinat 2x75mg
Tillidin 3x100mg

----------


## Carola Farklas

Ich muß mich mal ganz lieb für deine Geduld bedanken.Ich frag und frag und du hast soviel Geduld mit mir.DANKE!!!!

----------


## lucy230279

Das ist doch ganz selbstverständlich.
Mach ich gern.
Bin ja auch froh, eine "Leidensgenossin" gefunden zu haben. :Zwinker:

----------

